# What does a bunny kiss feel like?



## kirbyultra (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not sure but Kirby and I were having a moment, I think, and he might've licked my cheek. It was kinda wet but the touching was very light. I wonder if it was just his moist nose rubbing me or if it was his tongue. Are bun tongues soft and light to the touch?! Or rough? I want to believe he kissed me... :biggrin2:


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ooh isn't that the best - the "first kiss" from a bun?I actuallyjumped around after getting mine- took about3 months I think for me - as I kept reading on this site of others so I was very excited.

Buns have smooth tongues (not like cats more like dogs) and yes a quick kiss is most likely what you got. Yay you two!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 7, 2010)

Bunny tongues are soft and warm. Not really wet, but definitely moist. A kiss won't leave a wet spot on your skin, but it will feel moist when it happens.

I'm voting for special moment with a kiss 

-Dawn


----------



## elrohwen (Mar 7, 2010)

My bun's nose is wet, so somethings he just nudges me and I can feel the wetness. When he kisses, it's pretty obvious I guess. Kind of like getting a kiss from a dog with a very tiny tongue! I think you would know if there had been tongue involved.


----------



## MeAndB44 (Mar 7, 2010)

Aw it sounds like you got a little kiss. 

My first kiss from Bee, surprisingly, was the second day I got him. I caught him out of the wild, he was a feral baby with an injured eye (I didn't want him to die!), and the next day while we were sitting in the vet's office he started kissing me.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 7, 2010)

*elrohwen wrote: *


> I think you would know if there had been tongue involved.



:biggrin2:LOL

I wish I did... 

Ok I'm just going to declare KIRBY KISSED ME!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 7, 2010)

I think you got kissed, Helen. That's what it feels like if Stuart licks me


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 7, 2010)

I've had a few fosters that were into kissing. It is very soft, delicate, and a little moist. I love bunny kisses!!!


----------



## hln917 (Mar 7, 2010)

:happyrabbit:Woohoo!! Helen's got her first kiss!! Bunny kiss that is


----------



## ASKidwai (Mar 8, 2010)

their tongues are soft and moist.
If they kiss a place for a long time, only then does it feel wet.

I got kissed or licket yesterday for the first time!!!
I was stroking him when Bugs pushed his nose in and nudged my finger in front on his tiny mouth and started licking me.
I am looking forward to my next kiss!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 8, 2010)

Helen, Ya Kirby kissed you. 
I'm so gelous Snookiums would kiss me when he lived with my mom and now that hes here my tricks to rub his belly to get kisses dont work.
Makes me niss my kisses bunny Monsters.


----------



## Gezabella09 (Mar 8, 2010)

All this talk of Bunny kisses is making me teary! My Choppy gives the softest of little kisses - especially when he gets his back legs tickled....there is no stopping him.

My little baby is with my boyfriend as I've been away for the weekend - but I don't get either of them back till tomorrow.

I'm sat looking at the big empty hole where his house should be...


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 8, 2010)

My boy Willoughby gave me literal kiss once. I was lying on the lounge and he crept up and put his little lips on mine! LOL he's done it once more. My boyfriend was super upset as he LOVEs the bunny but he hasnt gotten a kiss or anything off him! I've never gotten a proper bunny kiss  Im not sure Willoughby would sit still long enough to do that.. we always joke hes not a jack rabbit.. he's a crack rabbit! Coz he loves zooming round the house at top speed and jumping on anything he can!


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Mar 8, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I'm not sure but Kirby and I were having a moment, I think, and he might've licked my cheek. It was kinda wet but the touching was very light. I wonder if it was just his moist nose rubbing me or if it was his tongue. Are bun tongues soft and light to the touch?! Or rough? I want to believe he kissed me... :biggrin2:


oh,helen--you are getting kisses no doubt,,,i call them licky,licks--most my rabbits give kisses,,,my cottontail-jojobeez,,kisses are special--because it is licky,licky,lick,-chop--if you are not ready to move you get a bad nip....good job..sincerely james waller:wave::rose:inkbouce::biggrin2::bunnydance:ink iris:


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 9, 2010)

*james waller wrote: *


> oh,helen--you are getting kisses no doubt,,,i call them licky,licks--most my rabbits give kisses,,,my cottontail-jojobeez,,kisses are special--because it is licky,licky,lick,-chop--if you are not ready to move you get a bad nip....good job..sincerely james waller:wave::rose:inkbouce::biggrin2::bunnydance:ink iris:



Yaaaaay :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

I do fear Kirby'll take a bite out of me. He's done it before when he was having a treat. But it didn't hurt, it was just surprising.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Mar 9, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *james waller wrote: *
> 
> 
> > oh,helen--you are getting kisses no doubt,,,i call them licky,licks--most my rabbits give kisses,,,my cottontail-jojobeez,,kisses are special--because it is licky,licky,lick,-chop--if you are not ready to move you get a bad nip....good job..sincerely james waller:wave::rose:inkbouce::biggrin2::bunnydance:ink iris:
> ...


being a cottontail,,may be an exception,,jojobeez was hand raised--as a baby he would run down under the bedding--bite my toes and scramble back up to my face and kiss my nose,,itis very commical,today he still enjoys this act.,,--he will be 4 years old-4-14-2010-(easter baby)--life expectancey in the wild is less than 1.5 yrs.//.binkies,kisses,,whats next--oh,i know--he thinks he can fly--he enjoys jumping off the 5foot dresser onto the bed--we-ah-haa,,quite the commedian...sincerely james waller:wave::rose:inkbouce::biggrin2::bunnydance:


----------



## hln917 (Mar 9, 2010)

*james waller wrote: *


> being a cottontail,,may be an exception,,jojobeez was hand raised--as a baby he would run down under the bedding--bite my toes and scramble back up to my face and kiss my nose,,itis very commical,today he still enjoys this act.,,--he will be 4 years old-4-14-2010-(easter baby)--life expectancey in the wild is less than 1.5 yrs.//.binkies,kisses,,whats next--oh,i know--he thinks he can fly--he enjoys jumping off the 5foot dresser onto the bed--we-ah-haa,,quite the commedian...sincerely james waller:wave::rose:inkbouce::biggrin2::bunnydance:


Actually James you're lucky to get a bunny kiss from Jojobeez. Sebastian has never given us any bunny kisses. He does like to take flying leaps also, over the baby gate!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 9, 2010)

*james waller wrote:*


> being a cottontail,,may be an exception,,jojobeez was hand raised--as a baby he would run down under the bedding--bite my toes and scramble back up to my face and kiss my nose,,itis very commical,today he still enjoys this act.,,--he will be 4 years old-4-14-2010-(easter baby)--life expectancey in the wild is less than 1.5 yrs.//.binkies,kisses,,whats next--oh,i know--he thinks he can fly--he enjoys jumping off the 5foot dresser onto the bed--we-ah-haa,,quite the commedian...sincerely james waller:wave::rose:inkbouce::biggrin2::bunnydance:



Hazel, our cottontail, is 7 now. She loves to give us kisses, and if we pet her back while she's kissing, she'll do the "turbo-lick", licking very fast, LOL.
Bunny kisses are the best! Super soft and warm.

Definitely sounds like a kiss from Kirby, Helen! :happyrabbit:


----------



## hln917 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> *james waller wrote:*
> 
> 
> > being a cottontail,,may be an exception,,jojobeez was hand raised--as a baby he would run down under the bedding--bite my toes and scramble back up to my face and kiss my nose,,itis very commical,today he still enjoys this act.,,--he will be 4 years old-4-14-2010-(easter baby)--life expectancey in the wild is less than 1.5 yrs.//.binkies,kisses,,whats next--oh,i know--he thinks he can fly--he enjoys jumping off the 5foot dresser onto the bed--we-ah-haa,,quite the commedian...sincerely james waller:wave::rose:inkbouce::biggrin2::bunnydance:
> ...


Ok~ must be a Western thing b/c my Eastern one won't give kisses!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, I've heard that before.. Western Cottontails seem to be more friendly.
Of course it does help that we've had Hazel since she was 3 weeks old. She trusts us completely, and even behaves very well at the vet's.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow I didn't know there were regional cottontail behaviorial differences!

Kirby has not kissed me again since. I'm still working on wooing him again :biggrin: I sometimes wonder if Toby has kissed me and I didn't know. He sniffs very closely all over me from time to time. If he licks my clothes, does it count as a kiss? lol - now I just getting into technicalities!


----------



## hln917 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> Yes, I've heard that before.. Western Cottontails seem to be more friendly.
> Of course it does help that we've had Hazel since she was 3 weeks old. She trusts us completely, and even behaves very well at the vet's.



We also raised Sebastian since he was about 1-2 weeks old. (orphaned) He only trust hubby and myself. Think the day I r/c a bunny kiss from Sebastian, I'll pass out from shock!



Didn't mean to hijack the thread Helen. I consider any bunny kiss re: of where as a sign of :bunnyheart. Baci has never given us any kisses on the face, however he loves kissing my slippers and hubby's feet _after _he nips him.


----------



## BunnyLove06 (Mar 11, 2010)

I love bunny kisses! Sammy will sometimes get really into it and it feels more like he is grooming my face. 
Daisy Marie gave my husband a bunch of kisses last night- I am still waiting for my turn with her! :hearts


----------



## elrohwen (Mar 12, 2010)

Helen, do either of your buns like it if you scratch their bums, right above their tails? In most rabbits this results in a lick reflex. Then if you position your nose in the right spot, you may get a kiss. It's kind of cheating, but I'm ok with that!

I also bribe kisses out of my bun by holding a treat in front of his nose to get his attention, then sticking my nose in his face. Of course he gets the treat after he's given kisses ;-)


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 12, 2010)

elrohwen wrote:


> Helen, do either of your buns like it if you scratch their bums, right above their tails? In most rabbits this results in a lick reflex. Then if you position your nose in the right spot, you may get a kiss. It's kind of cheating, but I'm ok with that!
> 
> I also bribe kisses out of my bun by holding a treat in front of his nose to get his attention, then sticking my nose in his face. Of course he gets the treat after he's given kisses ;-)



The cheat method cracked me up, but it's just crazy enough to try 

I've tried to bribe-n-trick with treats to no avail. Also, have smeared pumpkin on my cheek (yeah, I have no shame!) and they didn't go for it. Can't make them love me!


----------



## elrohwen (Mar 12, 2010)

My bun is good with the treat-n-kiss method, but now he's cheating - he'll just put his mouth up to my nose, but he won't actually kiss me. Lol. He's so sneaky! I have to try a few times before his tongue actually comes out and he kisses.

The cheater method sometimes works, though my bun will kiss anything (himself, the floor, the coffee table) before he'll lick me. He's a jerk sometimes 

What makes me the most mad is that he'll kiss my husband any day, any time, no treats. Grrr. I wonder if my moisturizer and makeup smells bad to him - maybe if I rub DH's shaving cream and moisturizer on my face I'll get some bunny kisses that I don't have to bribe out of him.

The things we'll do to get a bunny kiss!!


----------

